# Simatic OP27 mono gegen OP27 color tauschen!?



## Wiessje (1 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wir haben ein OP27mono (6AV3627 - 1JK00 - 0AX0) Panel bei dem das display defekt ist. Nun wollte ich mal nachfragen ob es moglich ist dieses ohne größere Probleme gegen ein OP27color (6AV3627 - 1LK00 - 1AX0) zu tauschen?? 
Ich hab da auch ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt großen Plan von. Habe noch keine Panels programmiert. 

Was brauche ich dafür an Soft- bzw. Hardware.

MfG

Sascha


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juli 2008)

Ich bin _fast_ sicher das du kanst den OP27 MONO program ohne änderungen auf den OP27 COLOR laden.

Du brauchst das Prosave program (frei von Siemens erhaltbar. Beitrags-ID:10347815).
Damit kannst du ein image von den alten OP27 erstellen, and dann auf den neuen OP27 laden.
edit: Also, wenn du nicht schon Protool hast.

Kabel zwisschen PC und OP27:

OP stecker: ......... PC stecker:
15-pin male ......... 9-pin female
pin 1 schirm -------- pin 1 schirm
pin 3 RxD ----------- pin 3 TxD
pin 4 TxD ----------- pin 2 RxD
pin 12 Gnd ---------- pin 5 Gnd
pin 1-6-4 brücke
pin 7-8 brücke


----------



## volker (1 Juli 2008)

ich bin sicher. 
geht. hab ich schon gemacht. 
ob das allerdings ohne protool geht bin ich nicht sicher.
unter protool machst du im menü datei/konvertieren und wählst dei op aus


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juli 2008)

Konvertierung ist nicht nötig. 
In Protool gibt es nur "OP27".
Also muss Prosave genug sein.


----------



## Wiessje (1 Juli 2008)

Das hört sich ja ziemlich simpel an. 

Gibts das Kabel irgendwo schon fertig zu kaufen, oder muss ich mir da selbst ein machen? Und das wird dann über die normale RS232 programmiert? Gibts das Protool schon für Vista? 

Also wenn das so einfach ist wie ihr schreibt bin ich beruhigt.

Jetzt hab ich grade gesehen es gibt ja auch ein Austauschdisplay für den OP 27. Das würde mir ansich schon reichen, da es auch wesendlich kostengünstiger ist und dem Bedienteil auch nix fehlt. 

Wenn ich alleine das Display wechsele, muss ich dann trotzdem neu proggen? 

Schon mal besten Dank meinerseits


----------



## volker (1 Juli 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Konvertierung ist nicht nötig.
> In Protool gibt es nur "OP27".
> Also muss Prosave genug sein.


BLÖDSINN !
guckst du bild

@wiessje
wenn du nur das display tauscht wirst du auch nicht neu prggen müssen.


----------



## JesperMP (2 Juli 2008)

volker schrieb:


> BLÖDSINN !


Volker, was meinst du mit "Blödsinn" ?
Was ich meine, ist das es gibt nur ein "OP27". Es gibt kein "OP27 MONO" oder "OP27 COLOR". Genau das, was Du in Deiner eigene screenshot sehen kannst.


----------



## volker (2 Juli 2008)

da habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden

im prinzip hast du so gesehen recht. op27 mono ist dann ehr gleichzusetzen mit dem op25.


----------



## Knut333 (2 Juli 2008)

Wiessje schrieb:


> Gibts das Protool schon für Vista?



Wir haben alle unsere Rechner extra für Siemens mit XP ausstatten lassen, weil es (zumindestens letztes Jahr) noch nicht funktionierte. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, daß ProTool noch für Vista fitgemacht wird, da Siemens ja eigentlich nur noch auf der WinCC Schiene fahren will.

[offtopic]
Abgesehen davon ist Vista laut einer groß angelegten Umfrage auf gerade mal ca. 15% aller Rechner installiert, daher würde ich auch nicht auf das Pferd setzen.
Ich beibe bei meinem alten XP, bis von MS was vernünftiges kommt.
[/offtopic]

Gruß
Knut


----------



## Sandman (2 Juli 2008)

ProTool wird es weder für Vista noch für XP SP3 geben da ProTool dieses Jahr in den Auslauf kommt und somit jegliche Produktpflege in Zukunft ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Wiessje (2 Juli 2008)

Tja, habe nun eben mal Vista auf meinem Schlepptop drauf. Naja, mal sehn. Werde warscheinlich eh nur das Display tauschen. 

Aber trotzdem schon mal herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

Wiessje schrieb:


> Tja, habe nun eben mal Vista auf meinem Schlepptop drauf. Naja, mal sehn. Werde warscheinlich eh nur das Display tauschen.
> 
> Aber trotzdem schon mal herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe



die zauberworte lauten: virtuelle maschine   ...damit kannst du auch noch dos 6.22 auf deinem vista zum schnurren bringen


----------



## Sandman (2 Juli 2008)

So ist es Vielagig


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> So ist es Vielagig



bekomm ich noch ein r


----------



## gravieren (2 Juli 2008)

> bekomm ich noch ein r  :wink:


 

Will nicht so sein "Vierlagig"


----------



## Wiessje (13 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also ich habe gestern das defekte Display gegen ein neues ausgetauscht. Funktioniert auch soweit, nur dass jetzt alles was vorher dunkel war (also quasi die Schrift und Anzeigen etc.) jetz hell ist und was vorher hell war ist jetz dunkel. Kann man das irgendwie in der Hardware ändern oder muss ich das durch programmieren ändern. 

MfG

Wießje


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2008)

ich habe son ding noch nie gewechselt, aber kann es sein, das du das display einfach nur falsch angeschlossen hast?


----------



## kermit (13 Juli 2008)

da ist der Polfilter falsch (seitenverkehrt oder wie auch immer) eingebaut ...


----------



## Wiessje (13 Juli 2008)

Also falsch machen kann man da eigendlich nix. Da ist nur das Leiterbändchen und ein Stecker fürs licht zu einzustecken. Von daher kann man nix vertauschen. Aber bei dem alten Display war der hintergrund im spannungslosen Zustand schwarz und bei dem neuen ist er grün. Obwohl beide Displays die gleiche Seriennummer haben.

Weis da jemand vieleicht weiter?


----------



## kacemi (9 Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ich brauche protool vollversion, wo kann ich es runterladen?

danke


----------



## kpeter (27 Juni 2011)

VORSICHT Kabel ist falsch das richtige sieht so aus

Kabel zwisschen PC und *OP27*:

OP stecker: ......... PC buchse:
15-pin male ......... 9-pin female
pin 1 schirm -------- pin 1 schirm
pin 3 RxD ----------- pin 3 TxD
pin 4 TxD ----------- pin 2 RxD
pin 12 Gnd ---------- pin 5 Gnd
----------------------pin 1-6-4 brücke
´---------------------pin 7-8 brücke


----------



## Verpolt (27 Juni 2011)

Hmmm...



> Wiessje  13.07.2008, 18:24



Nach fast 3 Jahren sollte er es hinbekommen haben


----------



## kpeter (28 Juni 2011)

tja es kann ja sein das mal einer nachliest so wie ein bekannter von mir und das kabel verkehrt gebaut hat

deshalb das ganze


----------

